# Sticky  NVIDIA



## Chipp

*"Sticky" Threads for the "NVIDIA" forum:*


HOWTO: SLI on a non-SLI Motherboard (GTX5xx compatible 1.0 final released!)
FAQ: PhysX
FAQ: SLi
nVidia Essentials | Read here before making a thread, your issue may be resolved!
FAQ: Latest NVIDIA Drivers
FAQ: Acceptable Temperatures for Graphics Cards
The Noob's Guide To Nvidia GPUs


----------

